# Sea Shepherd's Watson arrested in Germany



## HavokFour (14 May 2012)

*Sea Shepherd's Watson arrested in Germany*​
Source



> The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society says its Canadian leader has been arrested in Germany.
> 
> Paul Watson was arrested in Frankfurt over the weekend and will be extradited to Costa Rica on an outstanding arrest warrant, the controversial group said in a statement issued Sunday.
> 
> ...



About time.  :nod:


----------



## Sythen (14 May 2012)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> About time.  :nod:



I know nothing about Costa Rica's justice system, but as long as its a fair trial, then I agree. If its not, then the Canadian government needs to step in. Not that I have any care at all for this piece of.. work.. But he is still Canadian, and don't want to see what happened to Brenda Martin in Mexico happen to any Canadian.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 May 2012)

Hope he likes rice and beans.   ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (14 May 2012)

Here we go and I will be riddled by fire....

I support the Sea Sheppard and its main mission/theme/whatever. I hope the best for the crew.


----------



## GAP (14 May 2012)

In regards to his antiwhaling efforts I support him, not his methods, but one must do what one must do....

It was only a matter of time before some agency caught up to his methods, and even at that, it may not stick this time either.....he's looking for a pulpit, and they may not want to provide one....


----------



## Retired AF Guy (14 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> In regards to his antiwhaling efforts I support him, not his methods, but one must do what one must do....
> 
> It was only a matter of time before some agency caught up to his methods, and even at that, it may not stick this time either.....he's looking for a pulpit, and they may not want to provide one....



Agree. There should be a moratorium on hunting of whales and other marine species. Unfortunately, Watson's actions have probably hurt his cause more than then they have helped. Not only that, the various "stunts" he has carried out have not only put the crews of the whaling vessels at risk, but his own crew.

Now its up to the lawyers to see if he gets extradited to Costa Rica or not.


----------



## fraserdw (14 May 2012)

I support Sea Sheppard as well to an extent.  I also support a commerical seal industry, I do not support whaling at all.  I love the show Whale Wars.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 May 2012)

Nuke the baby whales for Jesus. Then use the skin to make seat and wheel covers for your 5 mpg 63 Caddy. :stirpot:


----------



## larry Strong (14 May 2012)

Paul Watson is many things:  a pathological liar, a terrorist (and I don’t use that word lightly), an attempted murderer, a coward, an attention *****, and someone who generally is not to be trusted.   Watson likes to play pirate and pretend he’s at war on a ship that was bought by the money from those stupid enough to donate money to his group.   If he really was at war, he’d have been blown to pieces a long time ago.   In his warped mind, ramming other ships, throwing glass bottles and trying to entangle their props is legitimate “law enforcement” activity.


Now that his organization has a television deal, they’ve been trying to outdo themselves for dramatic footage and news stories that will grab headlines and get some more donations. Ratings, news coverage, donations – after all, it’s all about the money.


----------



## exabedtech (14 May 2012)

He might want to avoid French ports... just saying.


----------



## dogger1936 (14 May 2012)

I've ate whale ( arctic steak) and it was yummy. I believe there is room to hunt every animal on this planet as long as it is viable. 

Paul Watson is a terrorist.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 May 2012)

I also enjoy game (Deer, elk, bison, wild turkey, duck, etc, etc) and its usually viable. Hunting whales is simply not viable and certainly not on a large scale.


----------



## GAP (14 May 2012)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I also enjoy game (Deer, elk, bison, wild turkey, duck, etc, etc) and its usually viable. Hunting whales is simply not viable and certainly not on a large scale.



that the essence of it....it is not commercially sustainable.....

The Inuit, and a few other cultures take some for sustainment, and that's fine. Feeding the Japanese fish market is not.


----------



## Sythen (14 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Nuke the baby whales for Jesus. Then use the skin to make seat and wheel covers for your 5 mpg 63 Caddy. :stirpot:



With some big brown baby seal eyes for headlights  :nod:


----------



## cupper (14 May 2012)

I believe this says it all  ;D

http://www.southparkstudios.com/search/?keywords=Whale%20Wars


----------



## HavokFour (15 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> that the essence of it....it is not commercially sustainable.....
> 
> The Inuit, and a few other cultures take some for sustainment, and that's fine. Feeding the Japanese fish market is not.



The Japanese hunt Minke (which number in the hundreds of thousands) on a scientific permit issued by the IWC and are not listed as endangered. Since the airing of Whale Wars the amount of support for the hunt in Japan has only grown, whale hunting was already a dying industry until Watson came around.

Note: There _is_ a moratorium on whale hunting which only allows whales to be killed for scientific research, but it is only member states of the IWC that are required to follow it. Iceland for example left the IWC to hunt whale commercially.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 May 2012)

Several years ago an Inuit village were allowed to hunt and kill a whale - they succeeded but the whale rotted on the beach as no one knew what to do when they'd killed it.

And yes the Sea Shepherd should avoid French ports.....the Rainbow Warrior didn't.

I prefer "Dealiest Catch" anyways.


----------



## ettibebs (15 May 2012)

Wasn't the Rainbow Warrior blown up in New-Zealand?


----------



## OldSolduer (15 May 2012)

ettibebs said:
			
		

> Wasn't the Rainbow Warrior blown up in New-Zealand?



Yes I beleive it was.....by the French.

The French may be a tad clumsy at times, but they are decisive.


----------



## my72jeep (15 May 2012)

Yes french Agents bombed it killing one Photographer, who was asleep below deck.


----------



## northernboy_24 (15 May 2012)

You have to be pretty ignorant to believe the Japanese are hunting the whales for scientific research.  As a scientist and as a biologist I can assure you that the "research" if there ever was any could have been with many fewer whales then they have killed.  Research is great, but there are many non-invasive methods that could be used to get the research they have accomplished. Please see the following articles.  I can and will get many more if you feel that scientific whaling is indeed the purpose of the Japanese industry.

That being said, I do not agree with Paul Watson's methods, but his ideology is sound.

Whaling as Science
PHILLIP J. CLAPHAM, PER BERGGREN, SIMON CHILDERHOUSE, NANCY A. FRIDAY, TOSHIO KASUYA, LAURENCE KELL, KARL-HERMANN KOCK, SILVIA MANZANILLA-NAIM, GIUSEPPE NOTABARTOLO DI SCIARA, WILLIAM F. PERRIN, ANDREW J. READ, RANDALL R. REEVES, EMER ROGAN, LORENZO ROJAS-BRACHO, TIM D. SMITH, MICHAEL STACHOWITSCH, BARBARA L. TAYLOR, DEBORAH THIELE, PAUL R. WADE and ROBERT L. BROWNELL JR.
BioScience
Vol. 53, No. 3 (March 2003), pp. 210-212 

Further Scrutiny of Scientific Whaling
Robert L. Brownell Jr., Southwest Fisheries Science Center, Post Office 271, La Jolla, CA 92038, USA
Michael F. Tillman, Southwest Fisheries Science Center, Post Office 271, La Jolla, CA 92038, USA
Giuseppe Notarbartolo di Sciara, Istituto Centrale per la Ricerca Applicata al Mare, Via di Casalotti 300, 00166 Roma, Italia
Per Berggren, Department of Zoology, Stockholm University, S- 106 91 Stockholm Sweden
Andrew Read, Nicholas School of the Environment, Duke Univer- sity Marine Laboratory, Beaufort, NC 28516, USA

Scientific Whaling: Source of Illegal Products for Market?
C. Scott Baker, G. M. Lento, F. Cipriano, M. L. Dalebout, and S. R. Palumbi
Response from Mutsuo Goto and Seiji Ohsumi
Science 1 December 2000: 1695-1696.
Date of this Version
12-1-2000
Comments
Published in Science, New Series, Vol. 290, No. 5497 (Dec. 1, 2000), p. 1696.


----------



## HavokFour (15 May 2012)

northernboy_24 said:
			
		

> You have to be pretty ignorant to believe the Japanese are hunting the whales for scientific research.  As a scientist and as a biologist I can assure you that the "research" if there ever was any could have been with many fewer whales then they have killed.  Research is great, but there are many non-invasive methods that could be used to get the research they have accomplished. Please see the following articles.  I can and will get many more if you feel that scientific whaling is indeed the purpose of the Japanese industry.
> 
> That being said, I do not agree with Paul Watson's methods, but his ideology is sound.
> 
> ...



They could just drop out of the IWC and whale commercially but they haven't. The entire point of their research is to prove that commercial whaling of the minke in the southern ocean viable.


----------



## HavokFour (15 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Yes french Agents bombed it killing one Photographer, who was asleep below deck.



Well actually Fernando Pereira, returned to the ship after the first explosion to attempt to retrieve his equipment, and was killed when the ship was sunk by the second larger explosion.


----------



## my72jeep (15 May 2012)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Well actually Fernando Pereira, returned to the ship after the first explosion to attempt to retrieve his equipment, and was killed when the ship was sunk by the second larger explosion.


That I did not know thank you.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 May 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> That I did not know thank you.



My point being is that the French generally dislike outsiders meddling in their business.....no?


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> My point being is that the French generally dislike outsiders meddling in their business.....no?


C'est la guerre.


----------



## CougarKing (10 Apr 2016)

An update on what may happen to Watson's vessel:

Canadian Press



> *Once notorious ship facing scrap heap after years of legal wrangling*
> 
> The Canadian Press
> March 29, 2016
> ...


----------

